# Bella 4 weeks - 8 months



## niall (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all.

here's a little video of Bella exploring and going crazy.
its of her up to 8 months old, she's 9 months now.
not sure how to embed vimeo so here's the link

http://vimeo.com/10154189


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is very cool! She sure changed!


----------



## niall (Jul 27, 2009)

inge said:


> That is very cool! She sure changed!


she sure did, but isnt it nice how their personality doesnt change?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great video  Bella looks like one happy golden girl !


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

very cute!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I thoroughly enjoyed that! Lol, you must've spent most of those months on your belly to get most of those shots!
Great video, beeeyootiful girl!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

That was great!


----------



## niall (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks everyone 




moverking said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed that! Lol, you must've spent most of those months on your belly to get most of those shots!
> Great video, beeeyootiful girl!


i do remember lying on the ground a lot


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

such a nice movie. you did a great job.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Bella is one HAPPY GR!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Great video and gorgeous girl!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOVED it! The music and footage went perfectly together. She looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Grreat video  She looks so ebergetic - I bet shes a handful!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Aww so happy and full of Golden energy!


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

What a fun video! She can move! I can't get over the change in a few short mnths. She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## niall (Jul 27, 2009)

thank you all for your replies 

she's great fun and i laughed a lot making that video. goldens really have a great temperament dont they? all she wants to do is play, eat and (sometimes) sleep. and .....eh...... do stuff to her blanket that we wont talk about :uhoh:

i must start working on the sequel


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! Great video.....beautiful girl!


----------

